# s-off status on this device?



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I notice that the DNA has now been rooted and you can unlock the bootloader. Is the phone still s-on? Or has s-off been achieved?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

It's still S-On. You can be assured that when S-Off is achieved, it'll be all over the forum, Twitter, G+, and probably even the Android blogs.


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

If we get s off will development pick up? I know its not gonna reach nexus level but it won't be like the rezound will it. Is s on what's keeping devs from really working on this device since we can't write to the system while in android? Is that the case cause I'm not 100% sure on that? Also once s off is achieved will we be able to flash everything from recovery? Without adb? Sorry for all the HTC noob questions but I've never owned a HTC device

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Tidefan22 said:


> If we get s off will development pick up? I know its not gonna reach nexus level but it won't be like the rezound will it. Is s on what's keeping devs from really working on this device since we can't write to the system while in android? Is that the case cause I'm not 100% sure on that? Also once s off is achieved will we be able to flash everything from recovery? Without adb? Sorry for all the HTC noob questions but I've never owned a HTC device
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


Slow development is due to a small amount of devs interested in making sense based roms. S-off is not the cause of lack of development. There are no non-sense roms right now due to the lack of RIL code available. People are building aosp roms but there are debugging issues on the kernel level, preventing a boot to occur. Once it gets cracked, we should have plenty of options. It will just take a bit. Patience my friend.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## MyComputerDoctor (Jun 10, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Slow development is due to a small amount of devs interested in making sense based roms. S-off is not the cause of lack of development. There are no non-sense roms right now due to the lack of RIL code available. People are building aosp roms but there are debugging issues on the kernel level, preventing a boot to occur. Once it gets cracked, we should have plenty of options. It will just take a bit. Patience my friend.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


There are definitely Senseless ROM's out (Genome v2.0) but there is no AOSP based ROM's (the difference being that Senseless has most of HTC's Sense UI removed but still uses HTC's base). I am currently working on a AOSP based build but am lacking the AOSP kernel needed to make things work correctly. I have reached out to several kernel developers and have not had much success in getting anyone to help with this task.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

MyComputerDoctor said:


> There are definitely Senseless ROM's out (Genome v2.0) but there is no AOSP based ROM's (the difference being that Senseless has most of HTC's Sense UI removed but still uses HTC's base). I am currently working on a AOSP based build but am lacking the AOSP kernel needed to make things work correctly. I have reached out to several kernel developers and have not had much success in getting anyone to help with this task.


I lump senseless roms into sense roms because of the framework and sys. I did mean aosp when I said non-sense. My apologies for the lack of clarification lol.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Ok cool thanks I just never had a HTC device and I would love aosp, but this phone is just so good, ill just use my nexus for that. will s off make it where we can flash everything through recovery without using adb though? Its not a big deal cause it ain't that much trouble.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Honestly, I don't predict development for this device to go past Rezound status regardless of s-on or off. If it does, it will be a surprise to me. HTC development in general has dwindled in the past 1 or so years and more so on Verizon.

Not saying that to stir up flaming, just look around and compare to other devices, it's just kind of an unfortunate fact. Get the phone because you like the hardware or Sense. Get it because you're expecting Nexus or Galaxy S3 development levels and you'll most likely end up disappointed.


----------



## HerbieVersmelz (Oct 31, 2012)

yarly said:


> Honestly, I don't predict development for this device to go past Rezound status regardless of s-on or off. If it does, it will be a surprise to me. HTC development in general has dwindled in the past 1 or so years and more so on Verizon.
> 
> Not saying that to stir up flaming, just look around and compare to other devices, it's just kind of an unfortunate fact. Get the phone because you like the hardware or Sense. Get it because you're expecting Nexus or Galaxy S3 development levels and you'll most likely end up disappointed.


sadly enough ive noticed the trend you have described as well, especially the "verizon" part. Ive played with several devices that i instantly fell in love with however, vast community development and support always largely impact my final decision.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think there will be much development on this at all. Going to stick with the DNA for about another month, then if still nothing, will probably sell it for the Note or the S3. Really missing AOSP, toggles, and the ability to customize even more...


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

yarly said:


> Honestly, I don't predict development for this device to go past Rezound status regardless of s-on or off. If it does, it will be a surprise to me. HTC development in general has dwindled in the past 1 or so years and more so on Verizon.
> 
> Not saying that to stir up flaming, just look around and compare to other devices, it's just kind of an unfortunate fact. Get the phone because you like the hardware or Sense. Get it because you're expecting Nexus or Galaxy S3 development levels and you'll most likely end up disappointed.


Not to disagree entirely, but the rezound does have aosp and cm. As well as aokp. Now they are all unofficial and in no way handled by the og devs, but they are working ports. I came from a tbolt, to the gnex, and now the DNA. I do like sense a lot and purchased with the idea that I might never run aosp on this device. Doesn't bother me, so I agree 100% with you on that part.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

As far as I know (I don't have a rezound), but those ports are far from being as stable as their nexus cousins. Even the thunderbolt cm7 unofficial was kind of mixed compared cm on a nexus after using both for a year (and it had much more development interest). But as we (you and I) said, get this device because you like sense or can deal with its shortcomings ("desensed" roms).

Hoping for an amazing aosp experience is just very unlikely.


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

I knew this device wouldn't get development like the nexus, but I had hoped that it would get decent development though. I actually like sense, I like aosp better but I'm in the same boat if it doesn't pickup I might sell it also and just go back to my nexus.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

yarly said:


> As far as I know (I don't have a rezound), but those ports are far from being as stable as their nexus cousins. Even the thunderbolt cm7 unofficial was kind of mixed compared cm on a nexus after using both for a year (and it had much more development interest). But as we (you and I) said, get this device because you like sense or can deal with its shortcomings ("desensed" roms).
> 
> Hoping for an amazing aosp experience is just very unlikely.


Frankly, I got the device for the hardware, and because I saw that nitsuj17 had gotten it, which meant that I'd see UKB and eventually a Viper ROM for it. I actually still have my Gnex for my AOSP fix


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

yarly said:


> Honestly, I don't predict development for this device to go past Rezound status regardless of s-on or off. If it does, it will be a surprise to me. HTC development in general has dwindled in the past 1 or so years and more so on Verizon.
> 
> Not saying that to stir up flaming, just look around and compare to other devices, it's just kind of an unfortunate fact. Get the phone because you like the hardware or Sense. Get it because you're expecting Nexus or Galaxy S3 development levels and you'll most likely end up disappointed.


Agreed fully. That's my number one rule when buying a phone. I actually tell people the following, "When you buy a phone expect no development, and no updates to ever be released now are you still happy with your purchase? If not don't buy." If nothing ever gets released for this I am still happy.


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

I love the device. the hardware is great, as long as there's atleast 4 to 5 Roms and kernels ill be perfectly happy. The only way i'd sell the DNA is if there's only one Rom and kernel that's frequently updated. Il'l keep using my nexus for all the new Roms, kernels and updates that it'll get. I wish Google and HTC would've made this device the next nexus, wishful thinking 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have had a lot if devices starting with the OG Droid. I am running a de bloated Rom now on this device and it is amazing. Came from the GNex and even with all the developement it can't touch the DNA. The hardware easily makes up for Sense. Sure I'd like a little more customization, but so far so good.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## AlpineM3 (Sep 17, 2011)

So whats the status on this - Seriously considering upgrading to the DNA from my GNex but locked bootloaders deter me and this one in particular seems to be a pain in the arse.

The specs are there, but would hate to be stuck with a device like my transformer prime tablet with its temperamental bootloader which killed any of the support it had going for it.

Any input would be greatly appreciated. Happy holidays everybody

Sent from my SGH-T889 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

AlpineM3 said:


> So whats the status on this - Seriously considering upgrading to the DNA from my GNex but locked bootloaders deter me and this one in particular seems to be a pain in the arse.
> 
> The specs are there, but would hate to be stuck with a device like my transformer prime tablet with its temperamental bootloader which killed any of the support it had going for it.
> 
> ...


Everything that could be said so far was stated in the last page and a half.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

I came from a GNex also. While I do miss AOKP and a few other things, the speed at which everything moves more than makes up for the missing customization. At least that's how I feel now, 3+ months down the road if there has been no new development then I don't know if I will feel the same, but for now, it's all good.


----------



## AlpineM3 (Sep 17, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> I came from a GNex also. While I do miss AOKP and a few other things, the speed at which everything moves more than makes up for the missing customization. At least that's how I feel now, 3+ months down the road if there has been no new development then I don't know if I will feel the same, but for now, it's all good.


Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

There will be more development, only it'll be in Sense-based ROMs. I think you'll be impressed with the amount of customization you can do with Sense, especially when a Viper ROM appears and UKB continues to improve


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I really wish HTC would cut it out with this Sense shit. I want this phone (cracked the screen on my GNexus) but I'm not putting up with Sense, lack of source, and late updates again. I had a thunderbolt shortly after launch and I won't be making that mistake again...


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I really wish HTC would cut it out with this Sense shit. I want this phone (cracked the screen on my GNexus) but I'm not putting up with Sense, lack of source, and late updates again. I had a thunderbolt shortly after launch and I won't be making that mistake again...


Comparing the thunderbolt to this phone is like comparing a Toyota to a Lamborghini.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Comparing the thunderbolt to this phone is like comparing a Toyota to a Lamborghini.


How so? The thunderbolt was a top-of-the-line phone at the time, as is the DNA. They're also both bloated with Sense and at the mercy of HTC (in terms of updates) until someone writes us an RIL, and even then it'll never run AOSP ROMs as well as, say, a Nexus.

My comparison was valid whether you like it or not.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't think he's really comparing performance/hardware, but comparing things that they do have in common, like the RIL being a problem for anyone that wants AOSP, one Android OS update and no more if HTC's trend continues with the DNA (e.g. 2.2 to 2.3 or 2.3 to 4.0), and increasing difficulty to get s-off since the Thunderbolt. Not all of those are HTC specific, since other OEMs on Verizon suffer from similar issues (so not really picking on just HTC).

I'm sure this is the best phone HTC has put out for Verizon so far and many will be happy with it as long as like like the ecosystem HTC has cultivated (Sense and such). It's not the kind of phone that will win over those that live and die by AOSP, but then again, most phones won't. For those that are in that group, HTC is not for them. For those that are happy with Sense and the mods for it, it's a good phone.

disclaimer: I won't ever buy another phone that isn't a Nexus, but I can see the merits of why someone will buy a non Nexus HTC, Motorola or Samsung phone. Phones are just a means to an end (the end being whatever gives you the least aggravation).


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> How so? The thunderbolt was a top-of-the-line phone at the time, as is the DNA. They're also both bloated with Sense and at the mercy of HTC (in terms of updates) until someone writes us an RIL, and even then it'll never run AOSP ROMs as well as, say, a Nexus.
> 
> My comparison was valid whether you like it or not.


Hey, Toyotas aren't slouches anyway, as long as the brakes work









For some reason though I think the DNA will make it through two updates rather than one.

As has been said countless times in this thread, not to mention in this forum overall, this is not the phone for you if you want AOSP. Unfortunately, the Galaxy Nexus is the best AOSP option for Verizon customers until Motorola makes the next Nexus (I think Verizon will make the needed sacrifices to get a Nexus made by Motorola).


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

It's not that I hate anything not AOSP, it's more to do with how heavy Sense can be and how much that slows down development, both HTC and our wonderful devs here. Let me disable things I don't want, and maybe a less ridiculous theme. I can use my own launcher rather than damn rosie (if it's still called rosie), which helps a bit, but the system-wide changes that I can't do anything about bug me.

But most of all, it's s-off and RIL. Without those, my choices are limited. There's a reason why I didn't choose an iPhone.


----------



## stoney666 (Jul 2, 2011)

Funny how sense haters keep buying sense phones. Hahaha

I love sense and after having a Gnex, I love aosp (hate pre ics aosp)... That's why I have both phones. I'm not gonna buy a mustang and bitch to my mechanic for not being able to modify it to run a Hemi. I love Dodge, hate Ford, so why would I buy a Ford and force a Hemi on it?

Now, if you're a dev, then that's different. It's the challenge and learning process of getting a different OS to run on different phones, but as a straight up user, get the proper phone for the OS you like... Once our devs get aosp on the DNA, then go ahead and get the DNA. Until then, buy a Hemi!

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

That Ford/Dodge analogy was a bit silly. Hemi has become little more than a marketing term now (the cylinder heads aren't really hemispheres like they used to be back in the day).

Anyway, I'm not a "Sense" hater, I hate bloat. And the only HTC phone I bought was the Thunderbolt. Before that, I didn't know if I'd like Sense or not. So, I don't "keep buying sense phones" as you suggest. I might have found a compromise though. I'm considering buying a DNA used (hopefully cheap) and keeping my Nexus. Then, I get to play with a new phone but I can always go back to having fun with an open phone. Hell, maybe I'll dev on the Nexus and use the DNA as a daily driver.


----------



## stoney666 (Jul 2, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> That Ford/Dodge analogy was a bit silly. Hemi has become little more than a marketing term now (the cylinder heads aren't really hemispheres like they used to be back in the day).
> 
> Anyway, I'm not a "Sense" hater, I hate bloat. And the only HTC phone I bought was the Thunderbolt. Before that, I didn't know if I'd like Sense or not. So, I don't "keep buying sense phones" as you suggest. I might have found a compromise though. I'm considering buying a DNA used (hopefully cheap) and keeping my Nexus. Then, I get to play with a new phone but I can always go back to having fun with an open phone. Hell, maybe I'll dev on the Nexus and use the DNA as a daily driver.


When I speak muscle cars, I don't mean anything new, muscle cars died about 1972... And my comment wasn't specifically towards you but to the countless people who keep buying sense and openly "hate it" or "can't deal with it". If you are a dev, then like I said before, port away! Hopefully you or others will come through with aosp and make oh so many haters happy... but till then, straight users should get what they want at point of purchase... You want aosp, get a Nexus... Or wait patiently.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

Remember, a lot of people(myself included) bought the phone for the hardware not the ui overlay. I didn't buy a sense phone, I bought a very nice phone that happens to have sense. I prefer aosp with nova, but I can deal with it. I actually don't mind this version of sense that we have.


----------



## stoney666 (Jul 2, 2011)

madzozs said:


> Remember, a lot of people(myself included) bought the phone for the hardware not the ui overlay. I didn't buy a sense phone, I bought a very nice phone that happens to have sense. I prefer aosp with nova, but I can deal with it. I actually don't mind this version of sense that we have.


Well, you didn't just buy a very nice phone that just happens to have sense. You bought a phone made with the intentions to run sense only. Other wise the option to remove sense and run pure android would be out the box and a lot easier than its been. Yes you can use a third party launcher, If it's a cosmetic thing... But if it's a bloat, speed and Rom size thing, then it beats the whole purpose... Now you're just adding to the bloat and using more memory.

But it sounds like you're one of the people that can wait for aosp so it don't really matter.... Hahaha

Hopefully HTC comes out with a Nexus... They've done it before, don't see why they wouldn't again...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> When I speak muscle cars, I don't mean anything new, muscle cars died about 1972...


2011-2013 Hyundai Sonatas FTW!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

stoney666 said:


> When I speak muscle cars, I don't mean anything new, muscle cars died about 1972... And my comment wasn't specifically towards you but to the countless people who keep buying sense and openly "hate it" or "can't deal with it". If you are a dev, then like I said before, port away! Hopefully you or others will come through with aosp and make oh so many haters happy... but till then, straight users should get what they want at point of purchase... You want aosp, get a Nexus... Or wait patiently.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


Fair enough (on all counts) but don't expect me to do any developing. I know nothing really. I do hope to learn though. Classes next semester might help, but probably not.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

madzozs said:


> Remember, a lot of people(myself included) bought the phone for the hardware not the ui overlay. I didn't buy a sense phone, I bought a very nice phone that happens to have sense. I prefer aosp with nova, but I can deal with it. I actually don't mind this version of sense that we have.


Not to argue, but the point I always bring up is when you buy a phone buy it for what it is on stock. Assume it will never be updated or anything. If you can still say that you are happy then you found your phone. This phone bone stock is good enough for me. If not for you then find one that is


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll have to say coming from the Gnex I've seen more bitchin and downing each others views in HTC forums than anywhere else in my life. Hopeful that S-off happens which I'm sure it will, and with the right devs insight I'm seeing an aosp build on the horizon (maybe Faux). Anyways I just want this phone to have more positive support instead of bickering.

Sent from my Unlocked DeSensed Droid DNA


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

johnboy7501 said:


> I'll have to say coming from the Gnex I've seen more bitchin and downing each others views in HTC forums than anywhere else in my life. Hopeful that S-off happens which I'm sure it will, and with the right devs insight I'm seeing an aosp build on the horizon (maybe Faux). Anyways I just want this phone to have more positive support instead of bickering.
> 
> Sent from my Unlocked DeSensed Droid DNA


Must not have paid attention to prior device forums when they were new. Most popular devices (not just HTC) have craploads of drama on the forum by this minority that jumps on whatever device is new and then complains when it's not to their liking. Thankfully, this minority tends to leave the device quickly after a newer device comes out that looks better. They're sort of what I would call "device nomads." They trash the forum experience for most and then leave for the next device. Though since XDA puts up with it far more, it's much more apparent if you happen to read their forums (I avoid them).


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, lovely drama that makes devs stop developing and take down all their files...


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Not to argue, but the point I always bring up is when you buy a phone buy it for what it is on stock. Assume it will never be updated or anything. If you can still say that you are happy then you found your phone. This phone bone stock is good enough for me. If not for you then find one that is


I buy based on hardware. The only thing I dislike about sense is Rosie. Everything else is nice.


----------



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Must not have paid attention to prior device forums when they were new. Most popular devices (not just HTC) have craploads of drama on the forum by this minority that jumps on whatever device is new and then complains when it's not to their liking. Thankfully, this minority tends to leave the device quickly after a newer device comes out that looks better. They're sort of what I would call "device nomads." They trash the forum experience for most and then leave for the next device. Though since XDA puts up with it far more, it's much more apparent if you happen to read their forums (I avoid them).


I mean I've seen the negative stuff with the Eris, Bionic, Gnex, and Nexus 7 but it seems to be every thread with this device. I agree about the bandwagon types just because it is "newer" it is "superior" types. I just think instead of bitching on a forum they could better spend their time making an eBay listing to sell the device they hate so much. Thus letting this forum be what it is supposed to be an informative and helpful discussion.

Sent from my Unlocked DeSensed Droid DNA


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

johnboy7501 said:


> I mean I've seen the negative stuff with the Eris, Bionic, Gnex, and Nexus 7 but it seems to be every thread with this device. I agree about the bandwagon types just because it is "newer" it is "superior" types. I just think instead of bitching on a forum they could better spend their time making an eBay listing to sell the device they hate so much. Thus letting this forum be what it is supposed to be an informative and helpful discussion.
> 
> Sent from my Unlocked DeSensed Droid DNA


Swappa ftw


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Out of curiosity, Yarly, I see you a lot in here. DNA owner or just a mod? Love your work so I hope its not just the latter.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> Out of curiosity, Yarly, I see you a lot in here. DNA owner or just a mod? Love your work so I hope its not just the latter.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


I believe Yarly has mentioned he only buys Nexus devices. He's not a fan of Sense either.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I believe Yarly has mentioned he only buys Nexus devices. He's not a fan of Sense either.


You are correct  (the short answer at least; longer is lengthy and no one is probably that interested)

I just read most of the device forums regardless of whether I own the devices out of general interest and also being on the staff.

I probably won't be buying a new phone until the next Nexus.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

That's a bit like what I do as well. I'd love to wait for the next nexus but I'm a slave to Verizon's service (best signal by far around here) and I fear they won't be getting anymore...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> That's a bit like what I do as well. I'd love to wait for the next nexus but I'm a slave to Verizon's service (best signal by far around here) and I fear they won't be getting anymore...


I probably won't be staying with Verizon when my contract runs out next year. Even if they get another Nexus, couldn't see me paying the price they want or losing my unlimited data over it. T-mobile is fairly decent around where I live. No worse than Verizon at least.


----------



## dbacksfan (May 13, 2012)

yarly said:


> I probably won't be staying with Verizon when my contract runs out next year. Even if they get another Nexus, couldn't see me paying the price they want or losing my unlimited data over it. T-mobile is fairly decent around where I live. No worse than Verizon at least.


I agree with you about the price but found out recently that verizon is letting one upgrade while keeping the unlimited data plan (upgraded my droid 2 to Droid DNA just before thanksgiving)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

dbacksfan said:


> I agree with you about the price but found out recently that verizon is letting one upgrade while keeping the unlimited data plan (upgraded my droid 2 to Droid DNA just before thanksgiving)


That's new to me. How did you accomplish that without adding a line?


----------



## Tybaltus PRIME (Jun 7, 2012)

yarly said:


> That's new to me. How did you accomplish that without adding a line?


I second this request for info...I had to use alternate upgrade (another line) to retain unlimited data on this one ...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm going to like everything on this page until you let us know your secret (not that I have an upgrade nor am I likely to use it).


----------



## dbacksfan (May 13, 2012)

Did nothing special. I was looking to buy the DNA at full price on Amazon. Just out of curiosity I selected the option to upgrade expecting to be directed to change my plan to 'share everything'. To my surprise, both Amazon and Verizon websites seemed to let me keep my plan and yet purchase DNA for $199. I went to the Verizon dealer just to confirm and bought the phone at the store. This was just before thanksgiving (the day DNA was released in the stores). Not sure if it was some kind of a holiday sales promotion that Verizon had.


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

madzozs said:


> I buy based on hardware. The only thing I dislike about sense is Rosie. Everything else is nice.


Who the heck is Rosie?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> View attachment 35765


if no one wants rosie, i'll take her home


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

mopartonyg said:


> Who the heck is Rosie?


I've just stepped into the DNA forums so I don't know if you're serious or not but rosie is HTC's launcher.


----------



## Tybaltus PRIME (Jun 7, 2012)

cdoan34 said:


> if no one wants rosie, i'll take her home


U can have the ho

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

relevant - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2026033


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> relevant - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2026033


*could be relevant

Perpetuating the anticipation based on potential misinformation is not that helpful. Just wait patiently and see what comes.
S-off at this point doesn't really gain anyone much. You have ROMs,kernels and the ability to write to /system
S-off is not indicative of aosp or that the RIL has been sorted out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dri94 (Oct 22, 2011)

sk8 said:


> *could be relevant
> 
> Perpetuating the anticipation based on potential misinformation is not that helpful. Just wait patiently and see what comes.
> S-off at this point doesn't really gain anyone much. You have ROMs,kernels and the ability to write to /system
> ...


official s off will bring allot more developers then workarounds though.

____________________________________________________________
"A foot is the ultimate stocking stuffer."


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Dri94 said:


> official s off will bring allot more developers then workarounds though.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________
> "A foot is the ultimate stocking stuffer."


Top-level developers don't need to wait for S-Off - nitsuj17 is evidence of that. I think the thing that will really make development take off is that more developers probably got the DNA as presents last week


----------



## knok (Oct 3, 2011)

Lets hope so...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

sk8 said:


> *could be relevant
> 
> Perpetuating the anticipation based on potential misinformation is not that helpful. Just wait patiently and see what comes.
> S-off at this point doesn't really gain anyone much. You have ROMs,kernels and the ability to write to /system
> ...


This thread is about s-off on this device, that thread is about s-off on this device... I'd say it's completely relevant.

Regardless of what we can do now, S-Off will only make things better, and it gains quite a bit for everyone.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Dri94 said:


> official s off will bring allot more developers then workarounds though.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________
> "A foot is the ultimate stocking stuffer."


Thunderbolt had S-off. There were loads of developers, but it was always a bit...underwhelming.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Thunderbolt had S-off. There were loads of developers, but it was always a bit...underwhelming.


It was a single core phone in a time when dual core phones had already come out.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> It was a single core phone in a time when dual core phones had already come out.


.....You wanna give me some examples? Pretty sure it came out at the end of the single core life, but there weren't dual-core phones out at that time. Maybe one or two I can't think of, but at the time the thunderbolt was the shit (first LTE phone).


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> .....You wanna give me some examples? Pretty sure it came out at the end of the single core life, but there weren't dual-core phones out at that time. Maybe one or two I can't think of, but at the time the thunderbolt was the shit (first LTE phone).


I'm trying to remember, It wasn't many, but I could have sworn that when the Thunderbolt came out there was at least a couple of dual core phones already out (not on verizon). I remember getting the TB on launch day, I loved it, especially after doing my first speed test lol.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I got the TB shortly after launch. Still no LTE where I live nor at school. I turn LTE off anyway. I rarely do anything that needs that much speed and it just eats batteries.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> I'm trying to remember, It wasn't many, but I could have sworn that when the Thunderbolt came out there was at least a couple of dual core phones already out (not on verizon). I remember getting the TB on launch day, I loved it, especially after doing my first speed test lol.


The Atrix was out or shortly out after.


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

In all honestly even though the TB was a single core device is ran well for me at least. I think beyond the battery it was a good phone.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> In all honestly even though the TB was a single core device is ran well for me at least. I think beyond the battery it was a good phone.


Yeah batt was terrible but for its time, solid phone. Functionality became above average after the dev scene picked up.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## morpheousrx (Aug 21, 2011)

If i had to make an educated decision...this phone will prolly follow suit of the rezound...very slow start...and then after the phones hardware was superceded it recieved soff...then the diehards stayed with it. Soff procedure for rezound was rediculous. As you were gentlmen...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

RIL is what we need, not S-OFF.

-Sent from Marino's Nexus 7-


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

Three of my favorite devs said they wanted the phone but refused to mess with it till it was s-off. One stated that while you can accomplish all the same things, it takes wayyyy too long to test because of s-on. Too much booting flashing, rebooting, flashing, etc. Basically said recovery would be his home if he chose to do so....

Sent from my Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

TechSavvy said:


> Three of my favorite devs said they wanted the phone but refused to mess with it till it was s-off. One stated that while you can accomplish all the same things, it takes wayyyy too long to test because of s-on. Too much booting flashing, rebooting, flashing, etc. Basically said recovery would be his home if he chose to do so....
> 
> Sent from my Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2


Team BAMF I'm assuming?

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stoney666 (Jul 2, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> RIL is what we need, not S-OFF.
> 
> -Sent from Marino's Nexus 7-


Why is RIL more important? We already have data. Unless you want pure android, then RIL is a big need but you still need s-off for your aosp customizing too. If that's the case, and you're a "I hate sense" guy, why did you get a sense phone? So s-off is more important than RIL right now.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## MobileTechVideos.COM (Sep 28, 2011)

For reference, we have accomplished S-OFF capabilities for your DNA/DLX/Butterfly device... 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=505622922817168&set=a.299190806793715.73343.182579981788132&type=1&theater


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

MobileTechVideos.COM said:


> For reference, we have accomplished S-OFF capabilities for your DNA/DLX/Butterfly device...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=505622922817168&set=a.299190806793715.73343.182579981788132&type=1&theater


You have a photo showing s-off which is nothing new to us. Dev devices shipped with it.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

madzozs said:


> You have a photo showing s-off which is nothing new to us. Dev devices shipped with it.


http://www.droid-life.com/2013/02/07/droid-dna-receives-s-off-via-jtag-will-cost-you-45/


----------



## stoney666 (Jul 2, 2011)

Pictures don't mean crap... Sality posted a picture (probably the same one) months ago.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

They posted the video of the process. Involves taking apart the device and use of a jtag. I suggest you rootz diehards hop on xda. That's where everything is. This site is dead for DNA dev.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stoney666 (Jul 2, 2011)

idkwhothatis123 said:


> They posted the video of the process. Involves taking apart the device and use of a jtag. I suggest you rootz diehards hop on xda. That's where everything is. This site is dead for DNA dev.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk HD


The video shows them unbricking a phone but never does the video mention s-off...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

stoney666 said:


> The video shows them unbricking a phone but never does the video mention s-off...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


The firmware flashed provided the s-off... Hence why he mentioned helping a dev develop a free software s-off method if need be. He has the firmware down, but currently the only way to flash it is with the jtag.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey DNA users....

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/303352913521147905
That seems to go for all recent HTC phones.


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Hey DNA users....
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/303352913521147905
> That seems to go for all recent HTC phones.


Yep saw this earlier. Looks like good times are on the way 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I was hanging out in IRC tonight...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36976137


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Good thing I didn't apply the update


----------



## stoney666 (Jul 2, 2011)

MobileTechVideos.COM said:


> For reference, we have accomplished S-OFF capabilities for your DNA/DLX/Butterfly device...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=505622922817168&set=a.299190806793715.73343.182579981788132&type=1&theater


Still charging $45 for s-off? hahaha

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

We haz S-Off http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39220-s-off-facepalm-s-off-for-htc-devices-one-s-one-xl-droid-dna/


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> We haz S-Off http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39220-s-off-facepalm-s-off-for-htc-devices-one-s-one-xl-droid-dna/


What he said

Sent from my HTC6435LVW


----------

